# April 2008 Pool Canada Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

24 . . . . . . DeNeiro

K Baz...........
imleg&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........
buzzman600.......
inept..............
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench.........
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## stevefrench

Congratulations DeNeiro!:tu Shoot me your addy please.


----------



## rick l

Congrats, please snd me your address. Rick:bl


----------



## Bear

Congrats David! Enjoy the spoils you lucky Bastage!!!


----------



## imleg

Great! Congratulations. It is my first participation. It will be a pleasure to make you happy. PM your address as soon as possible.

:tu


----------



## shaggy

congrats dave....are u goin to daves or u want me to mail them?

let me know brother..ur wish is my command


----------



## inept

Send along your address to me as well. :cb


----------



## RHNewfie

Congrats DeNeiro! PM me your addy!


----------



## DeNeiro

PM's sent out!! Thanks boys!
I can't wait to see the look on my wifes face when I try to explain to her that I really didnt buy all of the cigars....especially just being fresh home from a Bachelor trip to Cuba with Bear! Hey Marc, do you know that couch in your basement....you best be setting it up for me. lol!!

DeNeiro.
:ss


----------



## stevefrench

DeNeiro said:


> PM's sent out!! Thanks boys!
> 
> DeNeiro.
> :ss


No PM here. Still waiting for an address.


----------



## K Baz

Better hit me with the addy too.


----------



## GWN

Congrats. Shoot me you addy too, when you can.
Looks like you inherited some lucky numbers. I think that's the third win for that set in the past six months.


----------



## winnie

Congrats Deneiro, please send addy!


----------



## DeNeiro

winnie said:


> Congrats Deneiro, please send addy!


Thx!
*** address removed ***
mmblz sez: posting your address on the internet is a bad idea, as someone pointed out. you should PM it to winnie if he doesn't have it


----------



## stevefrench

On the way, Dave!:tu

K Baz...........
imleg&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro............*Winner*
buzzman600.......
inept..............
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench.........sent
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## inept

David, I haven't officially sent your stuff yet but it's in a box and ready to go! With any luck you'll have it this week.


----------



## buzzman600

Congrats DeNeiro :tu


----------



## DragonMan

Congratulations Dave if you haven't moved yet I'll deliver mine in person!! :tu :tu


----------



## DeNeiro

Received a beautiful package from stevefrench last evening. Thanks for the winnings, I feel like I truly hit the JACKPOT.
DeNeiro.










stevefrench said:


> On the way, Dave!:tu
> 
> K Baz...........
> imleg&#8230;&#8230;.......
> shaggy..........
> DeNeiro............*Winner*
> buzzman600.......
> inept..............
> GWN&#8230;........
> Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
> a2vr6...............
> stevefrench.........sent
> DragonMan......
> rick l...............
> winnie..............
> RHNewfie.........


----------



## DeNeiro

We are in the same spot!!



DragonMan said:


> Congratulations Dave if you haven't moved yet I'll deliver mine in person!! :tu :tu


----------



## RHNewfie

Hmmmmm, save postage and give it to Nick tomorrow then methinks!!

Say... when are we gonna see a full shot of that humi!


----------



## Bear

RHNewfie said:


> Say... when are we gonna see a full shot of that humi!


Yeah! Let's see the full Monte!!! :r


----------



## DragonMan

RHNewfie said:


> Hmmmmm, save postage and give it to Nick tomorrow then methinks!!
> 
> Say... when are we gonna see a full shot of that humi!


Not a bad idea Jeff!!! If anyone in the lottery is going to Old Sailor's Herf tomorrow if you would like me to deliver DeNeiro's winnings to him just bring them with you. :tu


----------



## GWN

Mine's on the way. Should be there tomorrow.
Forgot to throw a note in. It's in a corkscrew box.

0354 4650 0009 1652


----------



## DeNeiro

pnoon said:


> *Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443
> 
> 24 . . . . . . DeNeiro
> 
> K Baz...........
> imleg&#8230;&#8230;.......
> shaggy..........
> DeNeiro........
> buzzman600.......
> inept..............
> GWN&#8230;........
> Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
> a2vr6...............
> stevefrench.........
> DragonMan......
> rick l...............
> winnie..............
> RHNewfie.........


Good day everyone!
I believe there all in 
Here is a picture of the winnings:









Thanks again to everyone...I received a lot of generous packages!!
DeNeiro
:ss


----------



## Bear

Nice shot of all the new friends David! :tu


----------



## DeNeiro

LOL!!! All my new friends and my fat belly!! I guess I could've cropped that out.

:tpd:



Bear said:


> Nice shot of all the new friends David! :tu


----------

